# [RISOLTO] controllare consistenza mp3 e i rispettivi tags

## Maialovic

salve ragazzi, avevo un piccolo dubbio da proporvi: conoscete un programma che possa controllare se un qualsiasi mp3 o gruppo di mp3 sia difettoso? 

il problema è nato da quando con amarok 2.2 cerco di fare riconoscere una collezione si blocca analizzando una specifica directory e penso che sia dovuto a qualche "difetto" dei mp3 li presenti.

cn un qualsiasi lettore tipo audacious2 li leggo perfettamente, ma amarok ha problemi a "catalogarli" ed estrarre le info...si ci impalla con questi mp3.

qualche aiutino....Last edited by Maialovic on Thu Jan 21, 2010 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apetrini

Per i tag/filename assolutamente, è un must easytag.

----------

## pierino_89

Per taggare ho sempre usato kid3, che è in qt. Per il check vedi cosa offre il portage tree, io ho visto mp3check. Mal che vada fai slocate mp3 | mp3check o quel che è.

----------

## Maialovic

ragazzi..ho testato con mp3check le 2 cartelle che pensavo siano danneggiate, ma niente.. nel senso che mi da errori di "35 bytes of junk before first frame header" per tutti gli mp3 presenti nella cartella....pero sondando cosi per caso anche altri mp3 che mi leggeva avevano questo problema, quindi non credo chequesto sia il reale problema perchè amarok non legga quelle 2 cartelle.

sto impazzendo.

per esempio, nella cartella generale dove ci sono le 2 cartelle che mi danno problemi, ci sono nelle varie sottocartelle 1152 mp3, lanciando mp3check ricorsivamente ottengo: 1152 files checked, 1152 erroneous files found. 

Qualcuno sa come potrei procedere secondo voi?

----------

## Maialovic

news : il problema non è tanto dovuto agli mp3 ma al fatto che stanno in un hard disk esterno su partizione ntfs. ho come driver ntfs3g e praticamente il problema è che ad un certo punto,quando deve caricare/leggere la collezione, mount.ntfs-3g si impupazza e sta tranquillamente al 75% per 2-3-4 minuti e non indicizzando tutti gli mp3.

qualche solve?

----------

## pierino_89

Fare un bel check al disco... I driver ntfs non permettono il check e windows se ne sbatte altamente. Consiglio fortemente di cambiare FS.

----------

## Maialovic

sto problema era un vecchio problema, e proprio tra ieri e oggi ho riformattato il disco in questione, perche era danneggiato, riversandogli tutto ciò che vi era dentro.

Però per il resto, trasferimento file, visione di films avi, masterizzazione di iso dal disco non ci sono assolutamente problemi.

Cmq cambiare FS non se ne parla perche questo disco mi serve sia su gentoo che su win perchè appunto essendo esterno mi serve per entrambi i casi.

----------

## pierino_89

Ci sono i drivers ext3 per windows.

----------

## Maialovic

però che fa ... in ogni pc che vado devo installargli sti driver? mi pare poco praticabile... per ora lascio cosi...magari sarò + fortunato in futuro

----------

## Maialovic

salve salvino

riaprendo un po la discussione qui presente, volevo riportarvi alcune cose strane, ma prima di tutto vi chiarisco come è combinata la mia problematica: come tutti sapere ho un HD esterno da 160GB formattato di recentemente ntfs(prima era 1/2 ntfs e 1/2 reiserfs). Poiche il disco presentava errori dovuti a shutdown improvvisi di pc a causa di mancanza luce al pc, ho deciso di recuperare tutto il materiale, formattare tutto e ripristinare i vari file.

Ora ho tutto su ntfs per interoperabilita dell'hd tra win e linux (sapere, portare roba in pc altrui non-linux è rognoso con fs non win). 

Ho una bella cartella di mp3, suddivisa per artisti e un ulteriore cartella interna dove ci son un bel po di mp3 da catalogare. 

Se faccio destro sull'insieme di cartelle catalogate mi da sempre lo stesso numero di mp3 (circa 1080), se invece lo faccio su la cartella "catalogare" a volte mi dice 400, a volte 600, a volte 700, ritorna a 400, cosi in maniera random.

Secondo voi a cosa è dovuto ciò?

----------

## Maialovic

ci sono interessanti news a proposito di questo bel quesito : attaccando l'HD su un fisso dove ho installato arch linux e ntfs-3g, e che ha pero usb-1 credo, il problema non viene riscontrato. Amarok 2.2,quando gli faccio fare la bella ricerca  di mp3, li legge tranquillamente tutti senza impallarsi fino ad arrivare al 100% in poco tempo.

idee a rigardo?

----------

## Maialovic

risolto il problema aggiornando al nuovo amarok 2.2.2 . onestamente non so cosa sia il problema

----------

